# River boat



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey folks I have a 700 cc two stroke jet ski engine and jet. I also got a 14’ x 4.6”aluminum Jon boat !

I cut down the ski , it runs now.
Time to take the center rib out about mid ship and start my build.

Sure would like advice, info , builds to look at to help?

Thanks and here she is.
The SuperFly Silverfox


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 20, 2020)

I would plan out the position of everything before you start cutting.

Make cardboard templates for the big items. Plan out your wire & cable routings too. It will save some frustration later.

My biggest issue was the thrust angle of the jet pump. If you have power trim that would be best. If not, you might have to add trim tabs or worse reset the jet ski insert.

Check with your DNR about getting it legit registered. I got mine converted to 'homemade' status & is fully legal & insured.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I would plan out the position of everything before you start cutting.
> 
> Make cardboard templates for the big items. Plan out your wire & cable routings too. It will save some frustration later.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
How do you get the engine to separate the jet shaft?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 20, 2020)

The best advice I can give you on that is to buy a shop manual for your particular jet ski. Sometimes you can find a freebie on web. Is that a Polaris? Try Greenhulk. They have lots of info.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> The best advice I can give you on that is to buy a shop manual for your particular jet ski. Sometimes you can find a freebie on web. Is that a Polaris? Try Greenhulk. They have lots of info.


Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok got it all apart without tearing anything up. Got the mock up photo

Not sure how to proceed but I will.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 20, 2020)

Find a source of reasonably priced aluminium angle. Your going to need a bunch of it.

You will want to attach the jet ski tunnel insert to angles running fore-aft. Those need to be attached to the existing cross ribs & the transom if possible. The more you can tie the structure together the better. 

You will have 80 hp pushing on the transom & it needs to transmit that force to the rest of the boat without the engine/pump alignment flexing. 

A suggestion is to rivet your bracing in & then take it to a weld shop to have them run some beads.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 21, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Find a source of reasonably priced aluminium angle. Your going to need a bunch of it.
> 
> You will want to attach the jet ski tunnel insert to angles running fore-aft. Those need to be attached to the existing cross ribs & the transom if possible. The more you can tie the structure together the better.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the sage advice!

I have a aluminum spool gun so I’ll weld it up. The rivet / screw idea USA good one. 

You think that the jet ski insert needs to be attached to both runners? Hmmm.

I had in my head to cut it down small to just the jet drive? I need to see more pics I guess.

Thanks again and please if you are reading this and you have knowledge let me know! I’ve done a fair bit of work but always appreciate the advice of been there done that!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 21, 2020)

Probably 100 ways to put your boat together. The advantage of using enough of the jet ski bottom to include motor mounts is that you don't have to engineer the motor mount positions. The engine needs to be in exact alignment with pump. You will need an alignment rod to check this as you are screwing & gluing the insert down. The insert won't have near the stiffness as it did in entire molded hull & so it would be easy to lock in a warp if you aren't careful. It took me forever to shim the alignment on mine (Polaris).

You can buy alignment rod for about $60 on Ebay or rent one from a guy in Wisc., He is a jet ski aftermarket shop, forget the name.

The pump inlet needs to be the lowest point on the bottom. If you make your own mounts & limit the plastic insert to just the intake & pump that would be a much smaller hole in bottom, which is a good thing.

Not sure of your question regarding attaching to both stringers. I put them on both sides of insert. I notched the cross ribs back so the angle is down tight with hull skin & welded the rib ends to angle. Front of angles make tee joint with unmolested cross rib in front of engine. I cross bolted the insert to the stringers in about 6 places each side. The plastic insert is sealed to hull with 3m5200. The jet pump 'box' is screwed & glued really well to the transom.

Hope this makes sense. I had pictures until my phone went swimming.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 21, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Probably 100 ways to put your boat together. The advantage of using enough of the jet ski bottom to include motor mounts is that you don't have to engineer the motor mount positions. The engine needs to be in exact alignment with pump. You will need an alignment rod to check this as you are screwing & gluing the insert down. The insert won't have near the stiffness as it did in entire molded hull & so it would be easy to lock in a warp if you aren't careful. It took me forever to shim the alignment on mine (Polaris).
> 
> You can buy alignment rod for about $60 on Ebay or rent one from a guy in Wisc., He is a jet ski aftermarket shop, forget the name.
> 
> ...


Well you answered my next question- what adhesives !

I have and maintain a Airboat and live on the river. I’m considering using poly after the fact to toughen her up too.

So I’m gonna just say this is what I’ve done today and how I see it.
I took that advice to tie to those stringers and to use as much ski plug as possible. So I cut and measured and here is the project this
So I’d like to get some aluminum and make a cover for the ski bottom.

I have no idea what needs to be replaced or repaired as I reassemble the jet and engine components?

SS fasteners trough the cover , ski and nutted with a sealing washer.

The transom needs angle , glued and screwed. Wood or heavy aluminum bracing ?

Dear lord what have I done, hahahahaha!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 21, 2020)

That is a great start. Shoot for 1/8 inch gap for the 5200 sealant. I primed & painted the aluminium for 5200 adhesion. The plastic is fine as is. 5200 doesn't stick to bare aluminium very well.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 21, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> That is a great start. Shoot for 1/8 inch gap for the 5200 sealant. I primed & painted the aluminium for 5200 adhesion. The plastic is fine as is. 5200 doesn't stick to bare aluminium very well.


10-4! 1/8” gap!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 22, 2020)

I see now that your boat already has fore aft stringers. So no need for the angles I mentioned. Just tie the sled down to what you have. Of course extra bracing is not a bad thing either.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 22, 2020)

"So I’d like to get some aluminum and make a cover for the ski bottom."

I have a flatbottom boat & had to make a V shape from about 8 foot in front of transom back to jet ski insert. Before that any wave I hit would feed air to the pump. Made slow going in a chop.

So a suggestion is to use the pc that you cut out as a cover. Maybe bend as much V into it as you can. Just need a smooth transition right before the pump inlet. The bottom keel rib is a plus. 

Sorry for the kibitizing, getting slow here in the Covid Midwest.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 22, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> "So I’d like to get some aluminum and make a cover for the ski bottom."
> 
> I have a flatbottom boat & had to make a V shape from about 8 foot in front of transom back to jet ski insert. Before that any wave I hit would feed air to the pump. Made slow going in a chop.
> 
> ...


That’s the plan is the old cut out. Remove the center rib and weld them back in. Maybe build a keel from angle.

Ordered the 5200
Gotta get welding gas, wire, fiberglass 
And lots of aluminum scrap.

Merry Christmas y’all!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Highly recommend epoxy resin for the fiberglass work. I used it for fairing & it is still good 5 years later.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 26, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Highly recommend epoxy resin for the fiberglass work. I used it for fairing & it is still good 5 years later.


Ok i ordered the resin and here is a update and warning. Only cut the jet and intake out . Maybe slice the hull long ways . I get to do a lot of welding.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 28, 2020)

So revision 2 has been instated to ensure the successful completion of the mission.

I opened the hole bigger , scrapped the mess.
Bought some T6 080 Aluminum and got the plasma out with new tips. Made the transition plate. Cut the rest, screwed down now awaiting to be welded.
The 2” HVY aluminum angel helps rebuild the chime in the boat.

Unsure where to stop start the center keel or rib? How close to the jet intake?

Anyhow here’s my mess.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks really strong. I would terminate the center rib at least 1 foot before the intake.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 28, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Looks really strong. I would terminate the center rib at least 1 foot before the intake.


If you seen me drive an airboat you’d understand!
I have 1/2” poly for it too if I wanna really make it strong and tough.
10-4 one foot at least before intake.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 29, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Looks really strong. I would terminate the center rib at least 1 foot before the intake.


Do you have a link or good description of that jet pump installation tool? 
I’m having a time finding it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 29, 2020)

I assume you have Polaris. I also assume your driveshaft design is same as mine was. You will need to double check those assumptions.

This is the guy I rented the alignment rod from, that was 6 years ago. It is not worth spending $300 on! You might want to give him a call.
Note - I swapped engines about 4 years ago to Yamaha 4 stroke (wasn't cheap but worth it to me).

Watcon

This is the one I had bought from Ebay, looks like it's NLA:
Ebay NLA

If nothing else, ask the guys on Greenhulk site. I'm sure someone has one they could loan out.

You can make one too - machine down the end of a spare shaft.

An option is not to worry about it. If it is not aligned well, the splines will wear on the shaft. You could just monitor it & buy new shaft for a lot less than $300.

Again, consult the shop manual, I'm guessing too much here!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you very much!

I’m focusing on this project for my wife who loves to fish and was recently diagnosed with breast cancer.

This is my therapy.

I do appreciate your help.

Bob


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Hope the treatment is 100% soon.

My wife likes to drive the jetjon. When we get to shallow spots it's hammer down. Sometimes we can feel the boat hump over a ridge. Carnival ride for sure.

She is good at loading it on the trailer; cause she hates backing trailer


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 29, 2020)

We are river folk and since we retired have really enjoyed fishing together.

She skunks me most trips. I like the music and cold beer too much.

We are very shallow here so ..... it’s gonna get beat on.
Progress 

My bride


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 31, 2020)

So I set the Jet Jon on fire today!
More like the ratty foam under the front seat. I was welding along and it smelled different.....hmmm peak out under the helmet......FIRE!

Hahahahaha 

I got it outside and my son helped me put it out. Warped the seat but the hull is fine.

I’m gonna take a break.

[attachment=0]IMG_2208.jpg[attachment]

I’m not a great welder but I get it done.
Still lots to do, more holes to weld up, flip it and stitch weld the inside, frame the transom and predrill all the mounting hardware.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 31, 2020)

Glad no one got hurt. I have had too many incidents like that, amazing I never got hurt. I must be at 8.9 lives used so far, time to watch it.

I also had welded some long panels (when I changed to 4 stroke ski) & I am not good at alum welding. There were many pin holes along the 4 foot seams, so I used epoxy resin/cloth both inside & out. The glass has held up well, no leaks.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Dec 31, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 1, 2021)

Got a bit more done today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 5, 2021)

Gotta bit more


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Are you going to take the bench seat out? It looks like it is in exactly the wrong place for your feet.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 5, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Are you going to take the bench seat out? It looks like it is in exactly the wrong place for your feet.


Yes Sir I am but wanted to retain the boat shape so I’m gonna complete the tail first. Then cut it out and deck the nose too.....I hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 7, 2021)

Roughing it in.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 8, 2021)

Having the full aluminium skin should give extra protection against failure.

If I was to start a new jet jon, I would follow your design.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 8, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Having the full aluminium skin should give extra protection against failure.
> 
> If I was to start a new jet jon, I would follow your design.


Oh no , now I feel responsible.....
Ahhhhh it’s ok to blame ole Bob, ain’t the first time!

Re welded the whole thing. I’ve learned some valuable lessons, buy quality wire and tips in the correct gage and the right gas! It’s hell with bifocals.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 8, 2021)

Frankenstein transom


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 8, 2021)

I had better success running a .045 tip with .035 wire. Less burnbacks on starts


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 9, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I had better success running a .045 tip with .035 wire. Less burnbacks on starts


Yeah I vw learned a few things like that.
I’ll try the tip.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok if it will warm up today , the plan is to join the jet ski plug with the aluminum boat! I put in 10 5/16-18 “ RivNuts “ to the supports, plan to put 3M 5200 series between the skin and plug. Use epoxy resin and fiberglass cloth to seal the inside. Once all dry , flip and do the outside.

Remind me again why I needed a Jet Jon? Hahahahaha 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 13, 2021)

The 5200 can be runny, so I duct taped the joint from underneath to keep it from running out. I had some pretty big gaps though. Yours looks pretty precise so it is probably ok as is.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 13, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> The 5200 can be runny, so I duct taped the joint from underneath to keep it from running out. I had some pretty big gaps though. Yours looks pretty precise so it is probably ok as is.


Blue painters tape in place , gonna grab lunch let it warm up some and get er dun today. I hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 13, 2021)

There has been a marriage.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 14, 2021)

Welded , glued , bolted and floated out


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 16, 2021)

My arms and back are sore, I’m still moving!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2021)

Simply awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Jim said:


> Simply awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement!

I’m not good at anything but I’m fair at a lot of stuff. That’s the 1/2” poly for it in the floor.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 17, 2021)

We have a working base coat on!
Let it out gas a few days then bring it inside for a flip and more work


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 18, 2021)

Poly time


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 22, 2021)

My screws and tools came in so as soon as I can get my Arctic Cat put back together...I can go screw!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 23, 2021)

Superfly Silverfox said:


> My screws and tools came in so as soon as I can get my Arctic Cat put back together...I can go screw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say whaaaaatttt? Belt drive atv engine?? Now your in my wheelhouse!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh my Wife’s 07 AC Prowler 650h1 gave up so it was engine swap time . Still waiting on some gaskets.

However the Jet Jon is getting poly.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Time to flip it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeshaw (Jan 25, 2021)

How much weight did that poly add?


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

eeshaw said:


> How much weight did that poly add?


I guess I could figure the SQF and weigh a chunk but I’m not counting really.
I’m hard on equipment and know what will take place once it runs.

The two big pieces of 1/2” UHMR black poly before cutting were close to 100 lbs. 

If it’ll plane I’m good.... just trying to fish some shallow spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 25, 2021)

Something you might consider if you are going to be blasting thru shallows- I mounted a trailer winch (just a cheapie) in the bow of my boat. I have about 100' of line (combined) so I can get unstuck when I run aground. Funny, every since I mounted the winch, I haven't needed it!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 25, 2021)

I just was considering a winch today!

So my poly locks inside the boat are a no go. You have to back up the screw and tighten the poly lock at the same time. I’m a one man show[emoji123].

I ordered SS LW and Nuts to replace the poly locks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 27, 2021)

Got all my nuts and washers installed.

Engine is stabbed.

Decisions decisions


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry for thsee random stories, but your pictures triggers this stuff. My rear deck frame is just like yours. I made 3 deck panels. I have them locked in front with tabs that slide under the angle & lock down in the rear with jeep hood style tie downs.

Well, we were on highway doing about 70 & passed a semi. One of the plywood panels got sucked off from the vacuum blast! The hardware had stripped through. The ply landed in middle of road & we circled back to get it. No one was hurt or cars damaged so we were lucky there. Now I tie several straps across the rear decks when on highway, as well as made the latches 3x stronger.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Boy I’ve been trying to decide about decks, lids , doors, etc. 
thanks again for the sage advice!

My back is killing me so I’ll take a day or two and recover.

Think I might take the OG bench and make a new bench seat. It’s in stock hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 30, 2021)

If I wanna loose my oil tank and fuel tank for something that will fit in the back....?

What do you do when you do that?
I get the FTank , run mix , but the oil tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 31, 2021)

Is that a Polaris? If so, you can make a block off plate to eliminate oil injection. Their inj system is pretty good though, & uses less oil than if you premix.

I just mounted the oil tank above the pump, on transom. It didn't take much work. Just make sure & bleed air out of the line, otherwise you will burn up the motor.

I am still using my Polaris gas tank, as it is narrow & fits beside of the engine. It has moulded in mounting tabs so that makes mounting pretty easy.

I got fuel filler hose from the internet & reused the Polaris filler neck/cap. USCG regulations require the fill point to be sealed so that an overfill doesn't go into the bilge. I made a bezel for that purpose.

Keep the pictures coming. It is looking good!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Jan 31, 2021)

More questions!

Weight distribution? My tank won’t fit in the back due to poor planning, so it’s either in the front all stock.
Or 
Two tanks that equalize and keep the oil tank in there somewhere?
See my crude drawings for a visual.

Please feel free to call like you see it. Keep in mind it is a budget build by a retired guy who piddles in the barn.

Thanks for the positive input so far I hope you can see I’ve tried to implement it so far.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 31, 2021)

You might want to consider staggering the seats, so the passenger is a little fwd. Then put the FT to drivers left. 

Make the drivers seat a few inches taller than the passenger, so you can see what you are about to crash into.

As far as making your own tank - been there, was a big waste of time & material. 

When I changed to the Yamaha engine, I was is same boat as you (ha). Their FT wouldn't fit beside engine (was huge 16 gal). So after $100 of alum & several weeks of chasing pin holes, I had a home-made tank. 

Later, when I got my boat legally registered as home-made, I wanted it to be in line w/ USCG regs, in which there is no way you can have a home-made FT.

So I dug out the Polaris tank & made an adapter for the Yamaha fuel line/pump . Polaris tank has certification stamp on it. 

Polaris tank is only 12 inches wide - you sure it won't fit on left of engine? It can be low in hull, probably better anyway.

Keep in mind that the 2S jet ski engine is pretty light & is inboard, so the boat won't be a tail heavy as you would think, at least compared to an outboard.

I found some pictures from old thread:


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

I’m still here!
Made a decision on fuel tank.
Engine is in its mounts.
Muffler is in.
Spark control is in.

Gotta go to the aluminum shop


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Mar 30, 2021)

Doing the front deck with 3/16 1-1/2 angle got some sheeting but not enough.

I’ll post more when I get more done.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2021)

:beer:


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice Baja bug!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Mar 31, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Nice Baja bug!


Thanks that’s the Boogie Bug!
200hp GM Ecotec powered!

More cutting and scavenger for aluminum


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 4, 2021)

The Jet John gained a rehab able




trailer!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 6, 2021)

It bearly fits but it fits!


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2021)

Is the boat hanging off the back end of the trailer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> Is the boat hanging off the back end of the trailer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes those wooden bunks you see is it.
It might see a county road but for the most part behind a side by side getting slipped into the river.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 6, 2021)

Cutting and fitting!

Setting up my weld jobs.

Setting riv nuts

Mock ups.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 6, 2021)

I need some stock Polaris SLT 700cc help?

I have a fuel filter/ separator and a chunk of hose that goes to top of the oil tank?

Everything runs now but where does this stuff go?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 6, 2021)

Fuel filter goes in hose from tank.

Maybe the other hose is for the bilge siphon system? It hooks up to the tube in the pump outlet nozzle.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2021)

Superfly Silverfox said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the boat hanging off the back end of the trailer?
> ...



Ok,cool!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 8, 2021)

Ok some booger welding progress !


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 8, 2021)

Cheap Amazon decking not stuck just cut. 
Gonna paint everything first.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 8, 2021)

One more


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Closer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 10, 2021)

You might want to extend the tongue on the trailer. You can get sq tubing & weld it on. Reinforce the joint well.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 10, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> You might want to extend the tongue on the trailer. You can get sq tubing & weld it on. Reinforce the joint well.


Absolutely! But it’s really easy to maneuver right now so float test first , then the down the river test.

It’s perfect for a side by side or 4 wheeler.

I’ve done a bunch of work fast but it’s exciting and fun now..... hopefully makes a run or two.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 11, 2021)

We have steering.


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 11, 2021)

Just lack a battery hold down and some rubber plugs.
Should be water tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

It works!
Had a couple of water leaks.
Solved.
Carbs


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 20, 2021)

Edit


----------



## Superfly Silverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Boat is sold.

Thanks for the help and guidance.

Maybe I’ll get a kit boat some day to build!


----------

